# Non-SMP, SCHED_4BSD, no debug kernel



## hanzer (Sep 7, 2015)

Is the non-SMP kernel configuration with the 4BSD scheduler a first-class citizen when testing the new additions to FreeBSD? I like the _roll-your-own_ features of the system; specifically, that it could potentially be customized/configured for [both] small embedded appliances and a variety of larger server applications. But I am beginning to wonder to what extent that might still be a priority in the community and if, perhaps, it is a holdover from the past that is in a state/process of [increasing] atrophy.

Are there any embedded/small system builders out there with experience, opinions, stories, (or configurations :0) to share?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 7, 2015)

The NanoBSD and Crochet projects come on my mind regarding embedded FreeBSD building. See, what they are using. Also there are some pages on the FreeBSD wiki regarding embedded/MIPS/ARM configurations.

http://www.freebsd.cz/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/
https://github.com/freebsd/crochet
https://wiki.freebsd.org/


----------



## hanzer (Sep 7, 2015)

ondra_knezour said:


> The NanoBSD ...


That led me to the /usr/src/tools/tools directory. Nifty stuff here, thanks! In addition to the NanoBSD and TinyBSD configs, the Atheros tools might come in handy while exploring my Thread 10-2-atheros-wireless-ar9227-pci-problem.53070.

My current "appliance" does have a spinning disk so the setup I'm targeting will be a bit different from the TinyBSD/NanoBSD goals. But they're still a nice reference to see what's possible and how it's done.


----------

